# what podcasts do you listen too?



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

****special thanks to worm drowner for inspiring this thread.*

so what you got? here's the one's i listen to mostly...

-MeatEater - self-explanatory

-Michael Berry Show - the guy is hilarious

-Mark Levin Show - analysis on current events from a constitutional attorney who worked under Reagan

-PragerU - the stuff not being taught to young people today

-Joe Rogan Experience - some great interviews, but i'm not into the weed thing like he is

-Rex Reviews - long distance shooting

-Gritty Bowmen - just started this on this one...

-Adam Corolla show - the guy from the Man Show...

-Itinerant Angler - depends on subject, some i have no interest in

and if you're all hardcore and old school and don't leverage the technology that's available to you because you're such a bada*s and have no interest in expanding you horizons and knowledge base then this thread is not for you. we don't need to hear all about it...this thread is about which podcasts you have in your pocket.

:smooch


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Michael Berry out of houston, glenn beck, hard core history with Dan Carlin, and common sense with Dan Carlin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Covino and Rich replay on Sirius/xm

Michael berry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstpaul48 (Dec 15, 2014)

pardon my take


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

As I alluded to earlier, Orvis. I also listen to Guns Over Texas.

Thanks for the props, Ish!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Most of the ones I listen to are already listed but I'll add Stuff You Should Know. 

Not a podcast but I also listen to audio books when I drive sometimes


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

2nd Stuff you should know


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Check out

Coastal Advocacy Adventure


----------

